
First Seasteading Couple Give Desperate Plea for Help - rmason
https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2019/04/18/seastead-chad-elwartowski-thailand-bitcoin/3506184002/
======
andrewfromx
i really like this idea. I guess 13 miles is not enough? And it depends on the
nearby countries that might claim you are still part of their government?

